# [LVM] étendre un pv (résolu)

## Zoboulo

Bonjour,

J'ai quatre partitions sur mon disque, dont une utilisée par lvm2, et de l'espace non partitionné. J'aimerai utiliser cet espace pour augmenter la taille de la partition utilisée par lvm. J'ai lu sur http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mettre_en_place_LVM que c'est possible (mais non conseillé) en augmentant la taille de la partition. 

Selon man pvresize, je dois d'abord agrandir la partition avec fdisk puis faire un pvresize

Le pb c'est que ma partition est de type linux lvm (8e) et que ni cfdisk ni parted ou gparted ne veut l'aggrandir. 

Alors est ce que je doit changer le type de la partition avec fdisk genre en ext3 puis l'aggrandir avec gparted ou autre, ou est ce que ça risque de bousiller mes données ?

A moins que qqn connaisse un prog de partitionnement qui peut aggrandir des partitions de type lvm ? Ou d'autres idées ?

MerciLast edited by Zoboulo on Tue Apr 10, 2007 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

je ne maîtrise pas lvm mais pour ce que j'en crois comprendre, tu raisonnes à l'envers.

ce n'est pas ta partition qui est 8e qui faut bricoler mais l'espace libre.

tu le déclares 8e et après avec le gestionnaire lvm ( que je ne connais pas ) tu "l'ajoutes" à la première partition  .

c'est comme çà que j'ai compris le truc:

un espace lvm est la sommes de n slice 8e.

attends quand même un avis plus certain  :Confused: 

EDIT: je manque au devoir le plus élémentaire pour ton premier post:

Bienvenu et merci pour ton titre pil-poil.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Nemo13 n'a pas tort. L'idéal effectivement, c'est d'avoir un minimum de partitions de type 8e. Mais dans ton cas (espace inutilisé sur le disque), tu crée une nouvelle partoche de type 8e, puis :

```
pvcreate /dev/ta_partoche

vgextend bla-bla-bla
```

Et le tour est joué.

----------

## Zoboulo

Merci pour vos réponses

Si j'ai bien compris vous me conseillez d'ajouter un autre pv (que je crée sur une nouvelle partition) à mon groupe de volumes plutot que d'étendre le pv existant. Mais est ce que ça risque pas de diminuer les performances (si les têtes de lectures se baladent trop sur le disque) ?

En tout cas il me semble qu'il est possible de modifier la taille d'un pv (quelque chose me dit que c'est à ça que doit servir pvresize   :Smile:  )

Ce que dit le manuel de pvresize : 

```
 

pvresize - resize a disk or partition in use by LVM2 

...

 Expand the PV on /dev/sda1 after enlarging the partition with fdisk:

       pvresize /dev/sda1

       Shrink the PV on /dev/sda1 prior to shrinking the partition with  fdisk

       (ensure that the PV size is appropriate for your intended new partition

       size):

       pvresize --setphysicalvolumesize 40G /dev/sda1

```

Donc je suis dans le premier cas, et si je comprends bien je dois d'abord modifier la taille de la partition. Mais j'ai pas trouvé d'outils qui permettent de redimensionner une partition de type 8e, alors que gparted le fait très bien avec des partitions de type 83. Pourtant si la commande pvresize existe, j'imagine  qu'il y a un moyen ?

Autre chose, à supposer que je choisisse de créer un nouveau pv sur l'espace disque, disons qu'un "petit" problème se pose : J' ai quatre partitions primaires sur mon disque, et pas de partition étendue (  :Embarassed:  ben oui avec le lvm ça m'a toujours suffit) ... Est ce que je dois sauvegarder une partition, la supprimer et la remplacer par une partition étendue, ou y a un moyen plus soft ?Last edited by Zoboulo on Tue Apr 10, 2007 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

 *Engywuck wrote:*   

> J' ai quatre partitions primaires sur mon disque, et pas de partition étendue (  ben oui avec le lvm ça m'a toujours suffit) ... Est ce que je dois sauvegarder une partition, la supprimer et la remplacer par une partition étendue, ou y a un moyen plus soft ?

 

Bonjour,

tu touches du doigt l'utilité des partitions étendues :

passer outre le nb de 4 partitions max par disque.

Si l'on suppose que ton disque doit être lisible par au moins un autre OS, tu dois passer ta 4° partition actuelle en étendue .

tu en sauvegarde le contenu , la casse , puis crée tes lecteur logiques.

avec du pot ta sda4 actuelle est ton swapp !

envoie toujours un fdisk -l du disque à bricoler. ( évidement si tu passes par cette manip )

A+

----------

## Zoboulo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Si l'on suppose que ton disque doit être lisible par au moins un autre OS, tu dois passer ta 4° partition actuelle en étendue . 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ben alors c'est vraiment pas de pot parce que ma quatrième partition c'est justement celle utilisée par lvm :

```

Disque /dev/hda: 163.9 Go, 163928604672 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 19929 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/hda1   *           1        5222    41945683+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            5223        5225       24097+  83  Linux

/dev/hda3            5226        5301      610470   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            8205       19929    94181062+  8e  Linux LVM

```

Ma première partition est occupée par <censuré> (mais le système de fichier donne une idée), la deuxième est le boot, et la troisième la racine (le swap est sur le lvm). Or j'ai cru comprendre que la partition étendue devait toujours être à la fin du disque pour une table de partition dos.

Donc quelque soit la méthode que je choisisse (agrandissement du pv existant ou ajout d'un nouveau pv au vg), je vais devoir déplacer ma partition lvm.  Et j'ai essayé avec parted, gparted, fdisk et cfdisk, mais j'ai pas réussi :

parted renvoie

```
 Erreur: Ne peut détecter de systèmes de fichiers.
```

et gparted ne reconnait pas non plus la partition, donc ne veut pas y toucher

D'après ce que j'ai lu sur http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos/2006-October/071549.html , c'est possible de supprimer la partition et de la réecrire à partir du même secteur (mais en plus grand) avec fdisk. Mais dans mon cas, l'espace libre se trouve avant la partition qui va jusqu'à la fin du disque : j'ai de l'espace entre hda3 et hda4 (environ 23G, ça serait dommage de pas l'utiliser  :Crying or Very sad:  ).

Donc si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur la façon de déplacer/redimensionner une partition lvm, je suis preneur.

Merci pour vos suggestions

----------

## Da_Risk

 *Quote:*   

>  Or j'ai cru comprendre que la partition étendue devait toujours être à la fin du disque pour une table de partition dos. 

 

Chez moi la partition étendue n'est pas la dernière.

 *Quote:*   

> D'après ce que j'ai lu sur http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos/2006-October/071549.html , c'est possible de supprimer la partition et de la réécrire à partir du même secteur (mais en plus grand) avec fdisk.

 

Il me semble aussi que c'est possible. il y avais un post qui en parlais dernièrement faudra que je le recherche. Je vais le résumer quand même : fdisk ne réécrit que la table de partitions et les données sont laissées intactes.

Donc à mon avis ce que tu devrais faire c'est :

1. une sauvegarde

2. tenter de redimensionner le pv avec fdisk et pvresize

3. et si ça marche pas ben supprimer une partition primaire pour créer une étendue

----------

## Zoboulo

Merci pour ta réponse

La sauvegarde, c'est ok (mais j'ai sauvé que les fichiers les plus importants donc si on pouvait éviter le formatage du disque ...) . Mais pour le redimensionement + déplacement (parce que l'espace est avant la partition) la je bloque. Si je supprime la partition qui va des cylindres 8205 à 19929 avec fdisk et que je la recrée de 5302 à 19929, je perd toutes les données dessus non ? 

Donc je me demande si en changeant le type de la partition en 83 (ext 3) pour la déplacer avec gparted puis en la remettant en 8e (lvm) :

1) Est  ce que je risque de perdre des données ?

2) Est ce que gparted voudra bien faire la manip ? (est ce qu'il reconnait le style de partition par le type donné avec fdisk ou par le système de fichier sur la partoche ?)

Quelles autres solutions ?

----------

## Da_Risk

Je sais pas comment gparted reconnait le type des partitions mais si tu change le type de ta partition tu la formate. Si tu agis avec fdisk tu ne change que la table de partition ce qui te donnera une partition de 5302 à 19929 avec les données de 8205 à 19929. Le problème c'est que te redimensionne la partition en changeant le début et c'est généralement (corriger moi si j'me trompe) au début de la partition que l'on détecte le système de fichier et je ne sais pas si LVM reconnaitra la partition en tant que PV après que tu l'ai redimensionné avec fdisk. 

J'ai le même type de manipulation à faire donc je te tiens au courant.

EDIT : Bon ben j'ai essayé. Impossible de redimensionner le PV par l'avant. Comme je le craignais LVM ne le reconnais pas apès avoir redimensionner la partition. Il va te falloir effacer tout le PV et perdre les données qu'il contient.

----------

## Zoboulo

Da_risk : merci pour l'information. J'ai trouvé la confirmation du fait que créer deux pv sur le même disque est mauvais pour les performances dans le lvm howto, J'ai donc tenté une autre méthode avec un peu de bricolage : 

Au départ j'avais mon pv de 85 G à la fin du disque, et trois autres partitions primaires non lvm

1) J'ai sauvegardé une partition avec dump et je l'ai supprimée (pour pouvoir créer temporairement une autre partition primaire)

2) J'ai déplacé mes partitions non lvm avec gparted pour avoir le plus d'espace possible au début du disque

3) j'ai réduit au maximum la taille de mes lv à grands coups de lvreduce et gunzip

4) j'ai créer un nouveau pv au début du disque que j'ai ajouté à mon vg

5) j'ai migré les données de l'ancien pv avec pvmove (vers le nouveau pv), et je vire l'ancien avec vgreduce

6) j'ai restoré la partition supprimée au 1)

7) j'ai déplacé mes partitions non lvm à la fin du disque

8) J'ai agrandi la partition hébergeant mon pv (à ce moment au début du disque) avec fdisk

9) j'ai fait un pvresize sur mon pv

Et le miracle s'est produit : mon pv est maintenant au début du disque et occupe 120 G \o/

conclusion : vivement que gparted intègre le support du lvm

(en tout cas on ne m'y reprendra plus à créer un pv à la fin du disque !!!)

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont conseillé.

----------

